# Garage Conversion :)



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, I decided to make the garage my new home theater!!..Its 16x25, so its a good space...I painted my screen on and built the frame around it..Its 140" and looks great!!..Cant wait to upgrade my projector!!...I'm just getting around to painting..next thing is running the speaker wires and installing the base moulding and ceiling..


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like you are off to a great start... It will be awesome for your family and friends to watch on that big screen!

I am planning on making my 2 car garage into a Home Theater also later this year. Post more pics as you progress so we can see how it is going.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Good luck with your project. That screen looks enormous cant believe its only 140 inches.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks guys!!..My Mustangs are gone, so the garage was just being used for storage 
I'm hoping to have it completed by the end of July...Hoping


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is going to be a great space. I look forward to seeing it come to life.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice! What do you plan to do for HVAC?


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

There is one window, at the back of the garage, That I framed out and countersunk.. I will have to put a window a/c unit in 
Its my only option for now..Don't mind the mess


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Horrorfan33 said:


> There is one window, at the back of the garage, That I framed out and countersunk.. I will have to put a window a/c unit in
> Its my only option for now..Don't mind the mess


I would look into Mitsubishi electric they have smaller one room systems that could work well for your setup. We have some at work they work well and seem pretty quiet.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

B- one said:


> I would look into Mitsubishi electric they have smaller one room systems that could work well for your setup. We have some at work they work well and seem pretty quiet.


I would love to get one, hopefully in the near future!!..But for now, the window unit will have to do 
I still have a long way to go on the rest of the room, then maybe I can splurge on one those units (if the wifey allows


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

When selecting an A/C size, remember that electronics add heat. A projector and a nice AVR will add more than perhaps you think.

I recently added a window A/C to my office, which is a converted bedroom. Although the house HVAC system does a really nice job, having 3 PCs on with four 27" monitors made the room about 4 degrees warmer than the rest of the house. A 5000 BTU window unit did the trick, but this room is a lot smaller than your garage area.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh, dont I know 
I have a smaller set up in the living room (12x18)..84" screen,projector,receiver,bd player...I have to have a 6k BTU in there to keep it about 70 degrees 
In the garage, I might have to step up to a 10k BTU, which is going to draw a ton of electricity, not to mention the sound


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Got a little more work done...I put down some base moulding and ran all the speaker wires through the walls and ceiling..Its coming along, slowly but surely!!
Sorry about the glare, I didn't realize the door was open..


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Made some plaques for the theater today


----------

